# How to Set Up an IMAX Enhanced Sound System



## imagic

I just now got a demo disc with Clips from six new titles: Only the Brave, Venom, Alpha, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Spider-Man Homecoming, and Space Station. Finally, an opportunity to compare IMAX Enhanced to "regular" UHD releases! Also look out for an AVR-X6500H review coming soon, along with a Sony X950G review. The time has come to see and hear what Hollywood content looks and sounds like in IMAX Enhanced.


----------



## jedi1982

imagic said:


> I just now got a demo disc with Clips from six new titles: Only the Brave, Venom, Alpha, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Spider-Man Homecoming, and Space Station. Finally, an opportunity to compare IMAX Enhanced to "regular" UHD releases! Also look out for an AVR-X6500H review coming soon, along with a Sony X950G review. The time has come to see and hear what Hollywood content looks and sounds like in IMAX Enhanced.


Eager to read the report!


----------



## biliam1982

@imagic is anyone but Sony ever gonna support this in terms of displays?


----------



## Mattopotamus

jedi1982 said:


> Eager to read the report!


likewise, should be interesting. I'm curious how it compares to regular ATMOS.


----------



## matty1137

imagic said:


> IMAX Enhanced brings the epic scale of commercial IMAX presentations into your home. *Here's how* to set up a sound system for IMAX Enhanced.


We don’t need an IMAX enhanced AVR or processor to benefit from the full dynamic range of the DTS:X soundtrack, correct?...We would just be missing out on the other audio enhancements?


----------



## imagic

biliam1982 said:


> @imagic is anyone but Sony ever gonna support this in terms of displays?


Officially, TCL has TVs on the way.


----------



## biliam1982

imagic said:


> Officially, TCL has TVs on the way.



Hmmm... I just saw a video interview from HDTVTest where he was talking to the TCL guy from Europe about this stuff. They didn't mention IMAX Enhanced, but did say they would now support HDR10+ along with the already supported Dolby Vision. 



So this should be interesting. Hopefully put a lot of pressure on the other players in the game to finally support all these formats.


----------



## blazar

I don't see how this benefits us anymore than having DTS:X or Atmos or Atmos Upmix or Auro3D upmix.


----------



## trespoochies

My damn luck Denon released firmware to give the 6500 the IMAX upgrade. I have a 6400.


----------



## Optimus_Fine

My main doubt is if dialogues are mixed lower or at the same level in IMAX discs compared to regular edition.


----------



## Lesmor

imagic said:


> I just now got a demo disc with Clips from six new titles: Only the Brave, Venom, Alpha, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Spider-Man Homecoming, and Space Station. Finally, an opportunity to compare IMAX Enhanced to "regular" UHD releases! Also look out for an AVR-X6500H review coming soon, along with a Sony X950G review. The time has come to see and hear what Hollywood content looks and sounds like in IMAX Enhanced.


Now if they want "IMAX Enhanced" to gain traction they just need to make the demo disc available to the general public


----------



## x-evil-x

was at Best Buy yesterday looking to find a cheaper 900 Sony but prices are the same as they've been so still waiting. Meanwhile I talked to the employee there that was I believe the manager. He had no idea what imax enhanced was and was trying to tell me whatever it is its not as good as what's in the oled tv's being what dolby vision? I told him he should know about the new formats and he said he'll have to read about it. So they arent training anyone at stores on this? He said he hasn't ever heard of it before I thought it was kinda funny. I miss the days of ultimate electronics. The people working there knew much more about the tv's and everything.


----------



## Dave-T

So when are we actually going to see an actual movie release with IMAX Enhanced besides journey to the south Pacific and beautiful planet. I got all excited about it but my excitement has come and gone.


----------



## x-evil-x

Dave-T said:


> So when are we actually going to see an actual movie release with IMAX Enhanced besides journey to the south Pacific and beautiful planet. I got all excited about it but my excitement has come and gone.


if Avengers End Game isn't in imax enhanced im going to be pretty mad


----------



## Dave-T

x-evil-x said:


> if Avengers End Game isn't in imax enhanced im going to be pretty mad


I preordered the the UHD steal book from Bestbuy and did not notice anything on it about IMAX Enhanced so I would probably say it is a no, unless I missed it. I sure would like to see a action movie like endgame be the first real movie release


----------



## imagic

Dave-T said:


> So when are we actually going to see an actual movie release with IMAX Enhanced besides journey to the south Pacific and beautiful planet. I got all excited about it but my excitement has come and gone.


I eagerly await official release dates for Hollywood content. I will, of course, publish a post about it the moment those become available.


----------



## Dave-T

imagic said:


> I eagerly await official release dates for Hollywood content. I will, of course, publish a post about it the moment those become available.


That would be great, I am all setup audio wise and ready to go. I am still content with my LG E6 and do not have the right room for a projector.


----------



## sprins

How about we get our hands on that demo disc? My whole pipeline seems to be IMAX enhanced ready so I’m ready to be wowed.


----------



## Waboman

imagic said:


> I just now got a demo disc with Clips from six new titles: Only the Brave, Venom, Alpha, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Spider-Man Homecoming, and Space Station. Finally, an opportunity to compare IMAX Enhanced to "regular" UHD releases! Also look out for an AVR-X6500H review coming soon, along with a Sony X950G review. The time has come to see and hear what Hollywood content looks and sounds like in IMAX Enhanced.


How does one get the demo disc? When are other titles coming? I can only watch the outer space disc so many times.


----------



## Panson

To the 1%, enjoy.


----------



## mtbdudex

Umm, I'll be happy is End Game is released in a full Atmos mix , not a crippled 7.1.4 forced mix nor crippled LFE ... some of us do have 7.x.6 / 9.x.4 systems. 
I'm running my Denon 8500H in 9.2.4 mode via 7 bed + front wides + front / rear heights.



x-evil-x said:


> if Avengers End Game isn't in imax enhanced im going to be pretty mad





Dave-T said:


> I preordered the the UHD steal book from Bestbuy and did not notice anything on it about IMAX Enhanced so I would probably say it is a no, unless I missed it. I sure would like to see a action movie like endgame be the first real movie release


----------



## Brian Hampton

My projector is IMAX enhanced... I'm hoping a review compares Venom to the iTunes 4K as I can't get enough of the iTunes $4.99 movies. That's only $1.25/K.

I compared Avengers Infinity War from my Sony UHD player to the VUDU UHD. ... I think that was the only time I used my Sony UHD player so far. I have far fewer UHD discs than Digital.


----------



## sdurani

mtbdudex said:


> Umm, I'll be happy is End Game is released in a full Atmos mix , not a crippled 7.1.4 forced mix nor crippled LFE ... some of us do have 7.x.6 / 9.x.4 systems.


IMAX Enhanced soundtracks top out at 7.1.4 channels. IMAX theatrical soundtracks have an additional height channel that is near the top of the IMAX screen. On IMAX Enhanced discs, this additional height channel is encoded as a static object and played back as a phantom image floating between the base layer and height layer speakers.


----------



## Waboman

imagic said:


> I just now got a demo disc with Clips from six new titles: Only the Brave, Venom, Alpha, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Spider-Man Homecoming, and Space Station. Finally, an opportunity to compare IMAX Enhanced to "regular" UHD releases! Also look out for an AVR-X6500H review coming soon, along with a Sony X950G review. The time has come to see and hear what Hollywood content looks and sounds like in IMAX Enhanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Waboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one get the demo disc? When are other titles coming? I can only watch the outer space disc so many times.
Click to expand...


----------



## mtbdudex

sdurani said:


> IMAX Enhanced soundtracks top out at 7.1.4 channels. IMAX theatrical soundtracks have an additional height channel that is near the top of the IMAX screen. On IMAX Enhanced discs, this additional height channel is encoded as a static object and played back as a phantom image floating between the base layer and height layer speakers.


My point is instead of hoping for IMAX Enhanced on Avengers: End Game, which surely means additional sound engineering work, let's first get "full" Atmos right, then IMAX Enhanced can be the proverbial "icing on the cake".


----------



## x-evil-x

mtbdudex said:


> My point is instead of hoping for IMAX Enhanced on Avengers: End Game, which surely means additional sound engineering work, let's first get "full" Atmos right, then IMAX Enhanced can be the proverbial "icing on the cake".


when has there been any recordings released higher than 7 channel? Arent all 4k blu rays or blu rays just up to 7.1?


----------



## mtbdudex

x-evil-x said:


> when has there been any recordings released higher than 7 channel? Arent all 4k blu rays or blu rays just up to 7.1?




[emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdurani

mtbdudex said:


> My point is instead of hoping for IMAX Enhanced on Avengers: End Game, which surely means additional sound engineering work, let's first get "full" Atmos right, then IMAX Enhanced can be the proverbial "icing on the cake".


The additional sound engineering work (and additional video mastering work) for the IMAX version of Avengers: Endgame has already been done. It's been playing in IMAX theatres for over a week, with full-screen IMAX video and 12-track immersive audio. After its theatrical run, the IMAX version will likely sit on a shelf forever. The only way it will end up as an IMAX Enhanced release on home video is IF (big if) Disney joins the IMAX Enhanced program. But if history is any indication, then Disney will release their usual pre-rendered 7.14 Atmos mix when Avengers ends up on 4K UHD. I wouldn't hold out for any "full" Atmos track.


----------



## BRAC

I can’t believe they can’t get this thing off the ground. 

Where is the content??


----------



## dunnersfella

Staff members in retail stores won't know anything about this because:
There's no movies you can buy on UHD blu-ray.
Streaming services like Netflix do not support IMAX Enhanced.
It ultimately isn't a compelling enough concept to get mums and dads around the world excited...


Don't get me wrong, I'd like to see it as an option on Netflix / Amazon etc, but that's only so I can laugh at people who believe that their Sonos Beam soundbar is a true home theatre solution.


----------



## imagic

dunnersfella said:


> Staff members in retail stores won't know anything about this because:
> There's no movies you can buy on UHD blu-ray.
> Streaming services like Netflix do not support IMAX Enhanced.
> It ultimately isn't a compelling enough concept to get mums and dads around the world excited...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd like to see it as an option on Netflix / Amazon etc, but that's only so I can laugh at people who believe that their Sonos Beam soundbar is a true home theatre solution.


Yeah well, as of now IMAX Enhanced recommends an optimal system that has dual subs in a 7.2.4 configuration, one that can do 20 Hz to 20 kHz with ease. Looking forward to soundbars that meet that spec, lol.

Looks like initially streaming will be exclusive (Privilege 4K) but since IMAX Enhanced uses DTS:X and HDR10, it's streamable.

Yes, Hollywood titles are what's needed to get a real discussion going.


----------



## sdurani

Coming July 9th:


----------



## longbow

x-evil-x said:


> was at Best Buy yesterday looking to find a cheaper 900 Sony but prices are the same as they've been so still waiting. Meanwhile I talked to the employee there that was I believe the manager. He had no idea what imax enhanced was and was trying to tell me whatever it is its not as good as what's in the oled tv's being what dolby vision? I told him he should know about the new formats and he said he'll have to read about it. So they arent training anyone at stores on this? He said he hasn't ever heard of it before I thought it was kinda funny. I miss the days of ultimate electronics. The people working there knew much more about the tv's and everything.


Sadly, for $12-$15/hr most of them are just not up on the more advanced sound options.


----------



## AustinJerry

I just downloaded the “Privilege 4K” app that allows IMAX Enhanced Sony displays (I have a 75Z9F) to view IMAX Enhanced streaming content. The app has four 5-minute demo clips that have exceptional video quality. I’m not sure I heard audio that I would consider “enhanced”, but I only have a 7.1 setup.

@sdurani: What is it about the audio setup that makes it “IMAX Enhanced”? Am I missing anything when I am using my Marantz 8802a (other than Atmos content, of course)?


----------



## Bill Gaw2

*how to set up?*

Have Marantz 8500 PREPRO in 7.2.7 system with OPPO 205 player. 8500 has updated firmware, but nowhere does it list IMAX as an option for playback. Any ideas?


----------



## sdurani

AustinJerry said:


> What is it about the audio setup that makes it “IMAX Enhanced”?


When the IMAX Enhanced flag is detected, three things are supposed to happen automatically: crossover switches to 70Hz, any dynamic range compression is turned off and Audyssey inserts an IMAX target curve (Audyssey has been equalizing IMAX movie theatres for a decade). Aside from that, it's standard DTS:X decoding. Most of the IMAX Enhanced program is on the content side.


> Am I missing anything when I am using my Marantz 8802a (other than Atmos content, of course)?


Nothing you can't set manually, except for the target curve (and who knows how significant that is).


----------



## AustinJerry

sdurani said:


> When the IMAX Enhanced flag is detected, three things are supposed to happen automatically: crossover switches to 70Hz, any dynamic range compression is turned off and Audyssey inserts an IMAX target curve (Audyssey has been equalizing IMAX movie theatres for a decade). Aside from that, it's standard DTS:X decoding. Most of the IMAX Enhanced program is on the content side. Nothing you can't set manually, except for the target curve (and who knows how significant that is).


Thanks for the explanation, Sanjay. Since I don't use Audyssey, that won't make a difference. And I don't think I would want my crossovers reduced to 70Hz from 100Hz. While the video part of IMAX Enhanced shows promise, I don't think I will be able to take advantage of the audio enhancements.


----------



## MagnumX

dunnersfella said:


> Staff members in retail stores won't know anything about this because:
> There's no movies you can buy on UHD blu-ray.
> Streaming services like Netflix do not support IMAX Enhanced.
> It ultimately isn't a compelling enough concept to get mums and dads around the world excited...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd like to see it as an option on Netflix / Amazon etc, but that's only so I can laugh at people who believe that their Sonos Beam soundbar is a true home theatre solution.


From what I've read thus far:

1> Fandango Now supposedly has exclusive STREAMING rights (for one year) for Imax Enhanced (supposed to be available some time this year). This will probably use DTS-HR 7.1 as its base similar to DD+ with Atmos on streaming.

2> DTS:X Pro removes the Neural:X restrictions on 7.1.4 mixes which means up to 32 speaker support for existing 7.1.4 soundtracks (extra speakers are created between existing speaker combinations with Neural X which acts very similar to a "scatmos" Pro Logic channel in-between style extraction.

Thus, DTS:X Pro has one huge advantage over Atmos. If Disney or someone else limits Atmos to 7.1.4, you're SCREWED even with a high-end Trinnov (well it can least remap to improve things). 7.1.4 doesn't mean a thing to DTS:X Pro because it will still extract the extra channels for you regardless of layout or objects used thanks to Neural X. 

3> Venom was supposed to be the first commercial movie UHD Blu-Ray release, but I've seen no signs of it so far (no idea what's holding it up unless DTS:X Pro has some other surprises in store and DTS wants to sort them before any big movies are released or something to that effect. But then we all thought Venom 3D was going to have Auro-3D on it for Sony's last contract Auro-3D release (Blu-ray.com even had it listed as such for some time) and it didn't when it actually came out so.... I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## x-evil-x

AustinJerry said:


> sdurani said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the IMAX Enhanced flag is detected, three things are supposed to happen automatically: crossover switches to 70Hz, any dynamic range compression is turned off and Audyssey inserts an IMAX target curve (Audyssey has been equalizing IMAX movie theatres for a decade). Aside from that, it's standard DTS:X decoding. Most of the IMAX Enhanced program is on the content side. Nothing you can't set manually, except for the target curve (and who knows how significant that is).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, Sanjay. Since I don't use Audyssey, that won't make a difference. And I don't think I would want my crossovers reduced to 70Hz from 100Hz. While the video part of IMAX Enhanced shows promise, I don't think I will be able to take advantage of the audio enhancements.
Click to expand...

You couldn’t take advantage of it anyway. You have a 7.1 setup. You don’t have height channels so can’t get Atmos or dts-x. The audio won’t be any different for you then.


----------



## ratbuddy

My receiver has an update to support it, I just haven't even bothered to install it. What's in it for me?


----------



## BLMN

Bill Gaw2 said:


> Have Marantz 8500 PREPRO in 7.2.7 system with OPPO 205 player. 8500 has updated firmware, but nowhere does it list IMAX as an option for playback. Any ideas?



Denon AVR-X6500H
Denon AVR-X4500H
Denon 8500
Marantz SR8012
Marantz SR7013
Marantz SR6013
Marantz AV7705
Marantz 8805

Those should be firmware upgradable to imax enhanced, once updated you will see imax enhanced on your Marantz/Denon display once you play a disc with imax enhanced content.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

So far this IMAX Enhanced stuff is a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

AustinJerry said:


> I just downloaded the “Privilege 4K” app that allows IMAX Enhanced Sony displays (I have a 75Z9F) to view IMAX Enhanced streaming content. The app has four 5-minute demo clips that have exceptional video quality. I’m not sure I heard audio that I would consider “enhanced”, but I only have a 7.1 setup.
> 
> @*sdurani* : What is it about the audio setup that makes it “IMAX Enhanced”? Am I missing anything when I am using my Marantz 8802a (other than Atmos content, of course)?



Streaming, eh? Who said IMAX wasn't about quality. [sarcasm]


----------



## Waboman

Dan Hitchman said:


> So far this IMAX Enhanced stuff is a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Waboman said:


> https://youtu.be/HCyBLyXLpPI





Not really. Just being realistic.


----------



## sdurani

Dan Hitchman said:


> Not really. Just being realistic.


The upgrade is free. You aren't required to buy the content. So why the hate? Were you traumatized by an IMAX movie in your youth?


----------



## Dan Hitchman

sdurani said:


> The upgrade is free. You aren't required to buy the content. So why the hate? Were you traumatized by an IMAX movie in your youth?



No, I just find it funny at what IMAX considers a groundbreaking achievement in home A/V quality these days. It screams desperation. 



Streaming is just another form of it.


----------



## sdurani

Dan Hitchman said:


> It screams desperation.


Did you read their minds to divine their motive? If not, then why the hate? Again, did IMAX do something to you to warrant this thread crapping?


----------



## Dan Hitchman

sdurani said:


> Did you read their minds to divine their motive? If not, then why the hate? Again, did IMAX do something to you to warrant this thread crapping?



Hmmm... my crystal ball tells me that in this day and age their motive is... wait for it... money. 



They haven't added anything ground breaking to the mix. DNR? A different cross-over setting? Non scope aspect ratios? Pretty much the same old same old standard home DTS: X format? Low bitrate video and lossy audio streaming?



It's marketing fluff _so far_, and you've fallen for it.


----------



## MagnumX

Dan Hitchman said:


> No, I just find it funny at what IMAX considers a groundbreaking achievement in home A/V quality these days. It screams desperation.
> 
> 
> 
> Streaming is just another form of it.


The bottom line is Imax (and the entire theater industry for that matter is about to die) as kids today don't care about anything but Facebook and phones. DTS is about to die since it has no streaming ties. It IS desperation! 

Imax doesn't want to be considered a has-been with Atmos out there (this lets them introduce DTS:X, which will probably soon follow at the cinema) and DTS:X will die a quick death with everything moving to streaming in the near future whether you like it or not (one only has to read the comments at a site like Mac Rumors to see the "commoner" attitude towards Blu-Rays which basically amounts to GOOD RIDDANCE TO ANCIENT CD-BASED DISCS!!! I understand the attitude. Discs SUCK. PERIOD (I moved my CD collection over in 2006 and I don't miss using my CD player even ONCE since then). 

BUT they're easy to rip/decrypt and you OWN the disc itself so they can't just take it away one day like a server can and higher quality where you can view the dumps as-is or re-pack to STILL higher than streaming standards. And there's the issue. There needs to be a HIGH-END streaming service and some kind of guarantee it won't go away if the company does (but that would require a government intervention/law to assure something like that and people HATE the government). The sad part is some people in rural areas simply don't have the bandwidth to do high-end streaming so discs are all there is. Those fancy pants in the city don't understand this as they've have had broadband for ages.


----------



## sdurani

Dan Hitchman said:


> Hmmm... my crystal ball tells me that in this day and age their motive is... wait for it... money.


Why else would they (or anyone else) be in business? What happened to your previous motive of desperation? 


> DNR?
> A different cross-over setting?
> Non scope aspect ratios?
> Pretty much the same old same old standard home DTS: X format?
> Low bitrate video and lossy audio streaming?


Their DNR looked good at CEDIA (preserved details, reduced noise). 
Same crossover frequency AND slope as IMAX theatres. 
There might be some scope movies (not all IMAX versions have a different aspect ratio). But some have different run times. 
They can't invent a newer DTS:X format, only use the one that exists. Besides, their 12-channel mixes don't require DTS:X Pro. 
Who is streaming high bitrate video and lossless audio? 


> It's marketing fluff _so far_, and you've fallen for it.


Fallen for what? I'm simply asking why you decided to thread crap?


----------



## MrKyle

Just upgraded to an X4500H and went to watch some of the IMAX enhanced content on the Priviledge 4 k app - AVR isn’t detecting IMAX audio and just defaulted to stereo playback... can’t manually pick it only DTS X Neural

Any ideas on what could be wrong? Do you only get the IMAX audio when you play a disc?


----------



## asere

So just like DTS:X and Atmos. The disc/media has to carry the IMAX Enhancement in order for the AVR (Imax capable avr of course) to decode it correct?


----------



## sdurani

asere said:


> So just like DTS:X and Atmos.


Not just like, it IS a DTS:X 7.1.4 track.


> The disc/media has to carry the IMAX Enhancement in order for the AVR (Imax capable avr of course) to decode it correct?


The track carries a flag that automatically switches settings for crossover, dynamic range, Audyssey target curve. You can switch the first two manually if you don't have an IMAX Enhanced receiver. The decoding is no different than regular DTS:X decoding.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

asere said:


> So just like DTS:X and Atmos. The disc/media has to carry the IMAX Enhancement in order for the AVR (Imax capable avr of course) to decode it correct?



It has to carry the metadata flags for IMAX Enhanced settings in the receiver (or pre-amp) and the IMAX Enhanced TV to switch into gear.


It's still using standard 7.1.4 DTS: X audio and HDR10 or HDR10+ grading.


----------



## asere

Dan Hitchman said:


> It has to carry the metadata flags for IMAX Enhanced settings in the receiver (or pre-amp) and the IMAX Enhanced TV to switch into gear.
> 
> 
> It's still using standard 7.1.4 DTS: X audio and HDR10 or HDR10+ grading.


 So besides a receiver capable of IMAX you need a TV that is capable? If the answers is Yes for the tv. Can you just get an IMAX capable receiver for the sound and not worry about an IMAX picture?


----------



## sdurani

asere said:


> So besides a receiver capable of IMAX you need a TV that is capable?


Don't need an IMAX Enhanced TV.


> Can you just get an IMAX capable receiver for the sound and not worry about an IMAX picture?


Yes.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

asere said:


> So besides a receiver capable of IMAX you need a TV that is capable? If the answers is Yes for the tv. Can you just get an IMAX capable receiver for the sound and not worry about an IMAX picture?



I mean you can, but what is truly controversial about the IMAX setting in a receiver or pre-amp/processor is that it can arbitrarily override your calibration settings and set a speaker cross-over that may not reflect what your individual speaker and sub system are supposed to be set at. 



Now, the IMAX Enhanced program is saying you need IMAX certified speakers and subs too! It's just a licensing cash grab.


----------



## trespoochies

Don't forget the IMAX shirt. You need an authorized IMAX shirt in order to run the IMAX Enhanced program.


----------



## asere

Dan Hitchman said:


> I mean you can, but what is truly controversial about the IMAX setting in a receiver or pre-amp/processor is that it can arbitrarily override your calibration settings and set a speaker cross-over that may not reflect what your individual speaker and sub system are supposed to be set at.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the IMAX Enhanced program is saying you need IMAX certified speakers and subs too! It's just a licensing cash grab.


I see it kinda like THX. It was always a badge to meet THX standard then then they added THX: Cinema mode on the receivers to replicate the THX standards on top of having THX speakers, placement etc.


----------



## sdurani

asere said:


> I see it kinda like THX. It was always a badge to meet THX standard then then they added THX: Cinema mode on the receivers to replicate the THX standards on top of having THX speakers, placement etc.


THX was about meeting a standard of quality in hardware. IMAX Enhanced is about changing settings to match what happens in a commercial IMAX theatre. No difference in quality standards compared to non-IMAX hardware.


----------



## MagnumX

If they start releasing ~16x9 nearly full IMAX versions of certain films instead of 2.35:1, the program will be worthwhile. No one is making you buy any of it so I'm not sure why the mega hostility towards the program. Dolby needs some competition and this will bring streaming DTS:X titles on Fandango Now among other things in the process, hopefully ensuring DTS:X doesn't die with the Blu-Ray disc format when it finally peters out one day. I'm still waiting to see DTS:X Pro in action, but it could be the ultimate upmixer even for older titles via Neural X with support for over 30 speakers.


----------



## sdurani

Dan Hitchman said:


> ...what is truly controversial about the IMAX setting in a receiver or pre-amp/processor is that it can arbitrarily override your calibration settings and set a speaker cross-over that may not reflect what your individual speaker and sub system are supposed to be set at.


Truly controversial? You can end the controversy by simply exiting the IMAX Enhanced mode or just switching your crossovers back to your preferred settings.


----------



## sdurani

Sony ALWAYS uses Atmos for their immersive mixes on disc. The specs for their upcoming _'Angry Birds 2'_ 4K UHD shows DTS:X. Turns out it is their first IMAX Enhanced release on disc.


----------



## MagnumX

sdurani said:


> Sony ALWAYS uses Atmos for their immersive mixes on disc.


Sony has _also_ used Auro-3D on over a half dozen Blu-Rays over the past two years (I own EIGHT Sony Auro-3D titles on disc myself and there are more such as Ghostbusters Answer The Call I don't have). So I would say the word ALWAYS isn't really accurate.... Nay, I'd say it's downright _untrue_. 

As for DTS:X, Sony announced it would be participating in IMAX Enhanced somewhere near a year ago so future DTS:X titles were implied at some point. What was unclear is whether Sony would continue to produce Atmos "Non Imax" titles as well given that at least some Imax Enhanced titles will have different aspect ratios in part or in full compared to many non-Imax titles. 

I'm personally hoping to see a fully IMAX version of Blade Runner 2049, although I'd prefer it with 3D as well (I can easily make my own 3D version with DTS:X with a remux, but that won't get me the IMAX aspect ratio in 3D and I've read nothing about Imax Enhanced 3D titles to this point). Blade Runner 2049 is a title I already have both Auro-3D and Atmos versions from Sony. DTS:X would then be a title available in all three formats to compare. Similarly, I have Jurassic Park: Fallen Kingdom in DTS:X and Dolby Atmos. There are some music titles available in Auro-3D and Atmos. I'm unaware of any existing titles available in all three formats up until this point. Hopefully, Blade Runner 2049 will be one in the not-to-distant future.


----------

